# Vice pro plus



## mikseymono (May 21, 2017)

So, been using a Srixon Ad333 tour ball recently and the odd Pro v 1x...........The Prov1x is a better ball all round but I just can't afford it. I am at the stage where I am happy with my kit and consume only balls and gloves and maybe a pair of wedges every other year. Everything else I have.......even a Stadry golf bag with extra ventilation, courtesy of Ryanair (another thread)....

Recently, I have been reading about the Vice ball and it's rave reviews but did not want to buy 60 balls just to test them out. That is the numbers point where you see the big savings, around Â£110 for 60 balls including delivery. However, living in France means that this cost rises to around â‚¬150 for the same.....go figure, it;s to do with import duties apparantly..........anyhow, I was in the UK last week, found 16 on ebay and bought a box of 12 from Amazon. So I have 28 Vice pro plus balls.

I have now played three rounds with them (when I say them, I mean the same ball...it seems to want to stay with me for the moment...sure that will change!)
So comparing to the Srixon AD333 tour
Driver, hits the ball further with less spin...about 10 m on average. So one club. Also slightly off shots seem to stay just off rather than veer of target.

Mid irons, I can see no real difference but they do seem to sit down nicely.

58 degree wedge...this is where the feedback really starts to kick in....nice and zippy with plenty of spin.

Putting...nice and true, with a good weight.

The only blip was that I had to clean the ball more....i.e it seemed to attract the dirt a bit more......not a problem just a noticeable difference. I imagine in heavier conditions without pick, clean and place, you could have more stuff on your ball.

So with three rounds to compare I can definately say this ball is a keeper. I am sure that a Pro v1x would be nice but just can't afford it and I just love German precision engineering and at the same time a bit different.

This is not snake oil or Emporers new clothes...these fells really work for you. I made a small investement to try them out, also about 4 dozen boxes of Ad333 tour balls so was not hugely bothered on the outcome. But, the outcome is good....very good...........now I am a "Vice, Vice baby".............just need to save up for the big party box AND their golf gloves as well!

M


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 21, 2017)

Nope. Disagree. Had a Vice Pro today (and kept it all round) for a meagre 30 points. It's not the ball. It's only reacting to your swing and not because it's a Vice ball. I would say had you played the AD333 Tour (and I do) you'd have scored equally well as you were swinging welll


----------



## Papas1982 (May 21, 2017)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Nope. Disagree. Had a Vice Pro today (and kept it all round) for a meagre 30 points. It's not the ball. It's only reacting to your swing and not because it's a Vice ball. I would say had you played the AD333 Tour (and I do) you'd have scored equally well as you were swinging welll
		
Click to expand...

If a ball gives you added confidence then it's a plus. So to the op i say well done.

Homer, if all balls are equal and irrelevant to how your games goes. Why don't you use cheap dunlops?


----------



## mikseymono (May 22, 2017)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Nope. Disagree. Had a Vice Pro today (and kept it all round) for a meagre 30 points. It's not the ball. It's only reacting to your swing and not because it's a Vice ball. I would say had you played the AD333 Tour (and I do) you'd have scored equally well as you were swinging welll
		
Click to expand...

 
For me, it really is the ball. There is a definite positive difference and I can feel it. I have played alot of golf this year already and this is the best ball, apart from the Pro V1x, I have gamed so far. If the ball is not for you then fair enough, horses for courses etc

Have fun out there!

M


----------



## Maninblack4612 (May 22, 2017)

mikseymono said:



			For me, it really is the ball. There is a definite positive difference and I can feel it. I have played alot of golf this year already and this is the best ball, apart from the Pro V1x, I have _*gamed*_ so far. If the ball is not for you then fair enough, horses for courses etc

Have fun out there!

M
		
Click to expand...

I was prepared to take you seriously until you used *that* word. I use the Vice Pro Plus & I can honestly say I notice no difference from most of the other balls I play. 10m on average distance increase? How can you measure that?  I'm afraid that most of the stuff in the OP is the product of your imagination, bar possibly the way the ball spins, which I find is virtually the same as other similar balls. And picking up more dirt - honestly?


----------



## mikseymono (May 22, 2017)

That's what makes us so individual....it would be a boring place if we were all the same.

Just sharing my thoughts in an open forum.

Over and out.....

M


----------



## upsidedown (May 22, 2017)

Maninblack4612 said:



			I was prepared to take you seriously until you used *that* word. I use the Vice Pro Plus & I can honestly say I notice no difference from most of the other balls I play. 10m on average distance increase? How can you measure that?  I'm afraid that most of the stuff in the OP is the product of your imagination, bar possibly the way the ball spins, which I find is virtually the same as other similar balls. And picking up more dirt - honestly?
		
Click to expand...

I've been using the Pro Plus for the past year but when I got my new driver i tried out some old prov's to see if there was any difference with the new driver and found the prov's to be longer.
The one down size with the Vice Pro plus's is that they  discolour a lot quicker than the pro v's and I now prefer the new Prov1x off the putter place so have gone back to them. Will use up my Vice's throughout next winter


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (May 22, 2017)

I tried the Pro Plus and found it pretty good, just 2 things put me off. I think the logo looks really naff and the ball does discolour very quickly but the performance was very good.


----------



## mikseymono (May 22, 2017)

agree the logo is a bit 'different'...and yes, mine does discolour as well. Just for the price, I can't complain...............however, if I were to win a box of Pro V's...I would use them up first.....

M


----------



## Green Bay Hacker (May 22, 2017)

mikseymono said:



			So, been using a Srixon Ad333 tour ball recently and the odd Pro v 1x...........The Prov1x is a better ball all round but I just can't afford it. I am at the stage where I am happy with my kit and consume only balls and gloves and maybe a pair of wedges every other year. Everything else I have.......even a Stadry golf bag with extra ventilation, courtesy of Ryanair (another thread)....

Recently, I have been reading about the Vice ball and it's rave reviews but did not want to buy 60 balls just to test them out. That is the numbers point where you see the big savings, around Â£110 for 60 balls including delivery. However, living in France means that this cost rises to around â‚¬150 for the same.....go figure, it;s to do with import duties apparantly..........anyhow, I was in the UK last week, found 16 on ebay and bought a box of 12 from Amazon. So I have 28 Vice pro plus balls.

I have now played three rounds with them (when I say them, I mean the same ball...it seems to want to stay with me for the moment...sure that will change!)
So comparing to the Srixon AD333 tour
Driver, hits the ball further with less spin...about 10 m on average. So one club. Also slightly off shots seem to stay just off rather than veer of target.

Mid irons, I can see no real difference but they do seem to sit down nicely.

58 degree wedge...this is where the feedback really starts to kick in....nice and zippy with plenty of spin.

Putting...nice and true, with a good weight.

The only blip was that I had to clean the ball more....i.e it seemed to attract the dirt a bit more......not a problem just a noticeable difference. I imagine in heavier conditions without pick, clean and place, you could have more stuff on your ball.

So with three rounds to compare I can definately say this ball is a keeper. I am sure that a Pro v1x would be nice but just can't afford it and I just love German precision engineering and at the same time a bit different.

This is not snake oil or Emporers new clothes...these fells really work for you. I made a small investement to try them out, also about 4 dozen boxes of Ad333 tour balls so was not hugely bothered on the outcome. But, the outcome is good....very good...........now I am a "Vice, Vice baby".............just need to save up for the big party box AND their golf gloves as well!

M
		
Click to expand...

Nice to read that you are impressed by the VPP. I am waiting for the 4 doz that I ordered at the end of last week to arrive (due on Wednesday). I have also been playing AD333 Tour recently so hopefully the VPP will see a slight improvement in scores.


----------



## mikseymono (May 23, 2017)

Green Bay Hacker said:



			Nice to read that you are impressed by the VPP. I am waiting for the *4 doz *that I ordered at the end of last week to arrive (due on Wednesday). I have also been playing AD333 Tour recently so hopefully the VPP will see a slight improvement in scores.
		
Click to expand...

Didn't fancy the mega save deal then on 5 doz?! Be interested to hear your thoughts.....just as an admin thing the distance the balls goes with driver is around 5m more and not 10m as I stated before, but I can't change my original post.......either way it is further...guess due to less spin...hope you get the required results.

M


----------



## Maninblack4612 (May 23, 2017)

mikseymono said:



			Didn't fancy the mega save deal then on 5 doz?! Be interested to hear your thoughts.....just as an admin thing the distance the balls goes with driver is around *5m more and not 10m* as I stated before, but I can't change my original post.......either way it is further...guess due to less spin...hope you get the required results.

M
		
Click to expand...

Sorry, I just don't get this. Unless you're mega consistent & the weather & roll on the fairways are exactly the same 5m is no distance at all. Speaking personally, there's about 30 yards difference between my best & an average drive. I just don't see how you can judge such a small difference.


----------



## mikseymono (May 23, 2017)

TBH...I have been working hard on my game and am fairly consistent at the moment. Got myself a solid 4.0 handicap and play regular golf on home track (twice per week in comps now) so know where the ball should be from the tee.....and it's certainly further with the driver. For me at the moment all is good and am enjoying the moment.......as we all know what can happen all too soon....

Have fun!

M


----------



## mikseymono (Jun 3, 2017)

Just an update.....so ball performing well and still driving further than previous. However, I have noticed that they discolour quite quickly and seem to pick up the dirt more. Not a big problem as you can mark and clean ball on green.... only lost 3 in the last 8 rounds of golf...and that was 3 in a row in the water on wednesday...so guess most balls would fade a bit if playing with the same ball.....or would they? Would a Pro v1x discolour so much after four rounds?

Cheers,

M


----------



## Imurg (Jun 3, 2017)

mikseymono said:



			Just an update.....so ball performing well and still driving further than previous. However, I have noticed that they discolour quite quickly and seem to pick up the dirt more. Not a big problem as you can mark and clean ball on green.... only lost 3 in the last 8 rounds of golf...and that was 3 in a row in the water on wednesday...so guess most balls would fade a bit if playing with the same ball.....or would they? Would a Pro v1x discolour so much after four rounds?

Cheers,

M
		
Click to expand...

I'm on about 4-5 rounds with a V1x and it's as bright white as ever...not really marked up too much either.


----------



## mikseymono (Jun 3, 2017)

mmmm...I was hoping for a different response................I guess with the cost being about half price, whilst performance is very similar, cosmetically there are shortfalls....question is...can I live with this?! I do like having a different ball, as everyone has the pro v 1...just gives you that different edge playing with something relatively groovy.....man....

M


----------



## Jacko_G (Jun 9, 2017)

To be honest I'm not sold on the Vice balls, for me they are no better than AD333 Tour plus you don't have to buy a years supply in one go. I also recently tried some Snell balls which a friend sent me from Uncle Sam. 

Again on a par with the Vice & AD333 Tour, nowt special and probably less control with the short game.

Still can't see past the TaylorMade Tour Preferred X or a Z Star however prefer TM. If you feel that the Vice is working for you then play it.


----------



## mikseymono (Jun 9, 2017)

Yeah...I kinda agree..............I want to play Vice..but they do discolour quite a bit...however, for the mo they play better, for me, than the Ad333 tour...will stick with it for a while....

M


----------

